# euro plates



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

I own a Plate given to my at the DMV IN Spain. It is real because it has the see thu spanish holograms and the blu stripe with the E (Espana).The plate has a stamp in the metal part and has a serial code....anyway...can i put this plate in my car in the states?...i have seen lots of them...but i don't know if they have them for display or for the day a day basis....I live in Connecticut...anybody knows?
Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: euro plates (peperra)*

most states consider it a vanity plate and will not allow them, even though they are not legal i see quite a few cars that display them in the seattle area.


----------



## 98AudiboyA4 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: euro plates (a2lowvw)*

I live in R.I. And a lot of people around here have then but they also have the offical RI plate aswell. They aren't legal around here and I pretty sure if you run it on the front of your car without the conn. Plate your gonna be asking for trouble from johnny law







just put in along the passanger side of your windshield that's what a lot of people do and I'm pretty sure nothing will be said about that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: euro plates (98AudiboyA4)*

Thanks man!!!! I just hate the ct plate in the front cause it so big, and makes the front bumper look like ****!!!!


----------



## Raudi S6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: euro plates (a2lowvw)*

I have just got lucky the last 2 years. LOL!!!









_Modified by Raudi S6 at 11:09 AM 10/22/2008_


_Modified by Raudi S6 at 11:10 AM 10/22/2008_


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: euro plates (peperra)*









I run one too, even got pulled over yesterday and the statie didnt say anything about it...


----------



## Raudi S6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: euro plates (2035cc16v)*

I was pulled over once, and the cop laughed that they both match,and let me go...must have been in a good mood, and gave me a warning on the speed.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: euro plates (Raudi S6)*

lol
mine matches my plate as well...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

they were cool for a while, but are not anymore


----------

